# The Vicious German Shepherd that is Janka-pie



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

... putting my friend's teacup Chi, Bulldozer, in a sleeper hold when they were visiting us from Arizona:









Right before the poor defenseless parrot became a cloud of feathers and blood:


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Uh-oh ... don't leave adorable babies out and about for they make great baits for German Shepherds:









Dog Etiquette #22: It is always polite to do the customary butt sniff when introducing each other









Janka says, "It's time for a diaper change"









Andre, my cat, checking in while Janka keeps an alert eye









Janka keeps quiet watch over the little baby ...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GAAAAAAAAAAA!!!







Janka-pie o' CUTENESS!!!!







Snugga wugga numma luffa-sweets!!







Know what I mean?? Grimmi is drooling and shorting out my keyboard! Him sees hims gir'fren!!







Tail is lashing mightily at the photos of the STUNNING Janke guarding the baby, parrot, and Chi! Andre is adorable too, in his cameo appearance.







YAAYY!! Janka pics made my day!!!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Patti! (hugs) 

It's been quite a while. I will have to catch up with you privately. Grimm's enthusiasm at Janka always cracks me up. *lol*


I forget to add that the infant is my friends' 4 month old son. They came to visit from Las Vegas, and Janka instinctively knew to be gentle with the baby even though we never socialized her with a human that young or small. She moved slower around him, and knew not to bark at outside activity when he was sleeping. Her awareness was amazing. 

(sorry ... couldn't resist the brag, we are so proud of her. she has come such a long, long way from being that spazzy puppy)

Andre is our latest addition. He is a 5 year old Ragdoll. We adopted him a few months ago.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just look at all these vicious monsters! I'm shaking over here!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Love the pictures of that vicious Janka! And Andre is gorgeous!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

_Great_ picture! I especially love the first one.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

those were great!!

yup vicious dogs I tell ya


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Janka, dahling, vere have you bean? Zee baby, he vas fun, no? Ven he comes back, you must lick zee feet, it makes dem move. Iz so fun!

Morgan


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What wonderful pictures! Not at all the way Melissa describes Janka, lol!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimmi luvs hims wimmins "Zesty."









I swear, Janka is just getting more and more gorgeous!


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Like the first pic but how did Janka get under that?!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWhat wonderful pictures! Not at all the way Melissa describes Janka, lol!


She was drugged for those pictures


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

This is like a variety pack of very interesting pics


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWhat wonderful pictures! Not at all the way Melissa describes Janka, lol!
> ...


SHH! Now I am gonna be in trouble for all that valium I have been buying from this street pharmacist!


Thanks for the comments, everyone. They were much appreciated.

@Morgan: Dem hooman puppers smell kinda sour. Dat just me or me nose not working right? And it barks all hours of the night too. Makes me sad. 

@Grimm and Patti: Thanks guys. Hope Grimm likes his wimmings on the small side too. She is so tiny for a Shepherd ... 58 lbs. Now Janka's head is gonna be too big to fit under the futon now. 

@GSDinMS: Oh golly, good observation. *LOL* When Janka was a pup, she used to charge under the futon to get at our other cat, Kennedy. I figured that monster will soon outgrow that nonsense and be too big to fit under. Nope. She does that military belly crawl and hangs out under there. It's like her favourite spot. So strange.

~ Rei


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Actually Rei, 58 lbs is perfect for her size. I see tons of quality Sieger line dogs here that are exactly her size. Plus, she will possibly add a few pounds as she fills out in the next year or two. She also looks HUGE, probably because of The <span style="color: #FF0000">Zesty </span>Factor!!









Truth: Everyone thought my last GSD, Chell, was enormous. I got comments on his collossal size all the time. He was only 25.5". It's all in how they project!

Also: Grimm is a whopping 27 - 27.5". Gargantuan paws. _Nobody ever notices him. Not ever._ Invisible dog. If he jumps on someone, they ignore him, brush him off, and stroll casually away, as if a _Chihuahua_ had bothered them. 

Size is about attitude, not altitude!









Grimmi wubs hims byoo-fuls Janke-danke!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww she's too precious, love her features, she's a beauty that's for sure!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That was an awesome group of pictures. Put a much needed smile on my face. And the baby looked pretty well attended to..








And I think the first one (big dog/little dog) could certainly go viral.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH NO call animal control! You'd better rehome that vicious dog......TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great pictures







And







at the captions!!!!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

@Patti: Thanks for the confirmation. (hugs) I get told how small she is by various people, although she is within breed standard for a female GSD. But I mean, this is coming from someone whose GSD is already 84 lbs at 9 months old and whose sire is well over 100 lbs. So, I guess to each his own ... Still, it gets annoying after awhile. My very first Shepherd was petite too, about the size of Janka. 

@Missy: Thanks for the comment, and appreciate the clarification for Czech GSD. I wondered if it was a working line, but heck, there is so much I don't know ... 

@Lisa: You are welcome, glad to put a smile on your face. Janka does it to me ... well, just about every day. Hehehe 

@Jen: If only you would trade her for Gracie!!! Thanks. By the way, I got that animal sounds babble ball. That stupid thing broke in a month! &$*#*!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The she's so small comments get annoying after a while, don't they?

Morgan was Janka's size when she was young. She's 70lbs now that she's finally filled out (happened when she was about 4!) and nobody ever says she's small anymore.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Jenn,

Thanks for understanding. I do get irritated, more so with those who own GSDs and think they know all about the breed.

That was what the breeder told me, that she is still growing. Her dam's lines tend to take longer to mature, so it might be another couple of years before Janka reaches her full size. 

Janka is not 2 years yet, will be in Oct. She is very compact and fine-boned but moves beautifully. 

I think most people forget that GSDs aren't a large breed dog, and seem to have this idea that the bigger the better.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: The [email protected]: If only you would trade her for Gracie!!! Thanks. By the way, I got that animal sounds babble ball. That stupid thing broke in a month! &$*#*!


Um, nooooooo







Gracie goes nowhere, sorry!!

Well what is Janka doing to it?!!!! Gracie's is STILL making noise







Want me to send you ours?!!!!!!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Nothing out of the ordinary that Gracie seemed to be doing in the video! She was just chewing and tossing that darn thing all over the place. Then one day, no more sounds! 

:_( 

I even changed the batteries. But that thing is dead. Bah.

I have the original one too, with the human voices. That thing is still going. Occasionally it will 'talk' for no reason and scare the living daylights outta me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Janka looks bigger than 58 pounds, but it's so hard to tell in a photograph. I think Halo will top out at around the same size - at 9 months old she was 55.4 pounds. People still say she's a big dog (well, compared to a chihuahua!), but next to Keefer she looks like a midget. Considering the standard for a female starts at around 48 pounds she's well within the range she should be, as is Janka.


----------

